# b-414 PTO engagement



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey all, sorry not been around much, busy as heck trying to keep things running. 

I have an issue with my PTO on the old b-414. It seems it is always engaged. If I move the shift lever past the disengagement detente, it is off

However with shift lever in the detente, the PTO is engaged. It is easy enough for me to remove the rear shaft, which I did and I looked inside. It appears to me the shift collar may be in backwards? 

I cannot see the collar very well as I can only see it through the hole with the rear shaft out. I cannot get my hand in there to reach it as I am not a 6 year old. I think only a 6 year olds hand would fit in the bearing hole. 

At any rate, it appears to me that the groove the shift lever fits into is toward the rear of the collar. 

Can anyone assist me on what the problem may be. I don't have a lot of downtime with this tractor so ripping everything apart without a clear purpose, is not something I wish to do. Many thanks in advance for the assistance you can offer. 

This problem is not keeping the tractor from being used, but rather a pain in the backside, as I have to keep the lever over so far that I trip over it dismounting the machine.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The PTO lever has a roll pin internal to the transmission that connects it to what they refer to as the internal PTO shifter lever. The most common cause of what you describe is the pin that connects the external shift lever to the internal lever shears just enough so it twists internally in the internal lever that actually engages the shift collar on the gear set. The external lever flops (technical term that is kinder to the ears than what is actually said when it happens) over to become a tripping hazard.

Not hard to repair, remove the three bolts on the PTO lever and pull the assembly out, replace the roll pin and re-install. You may need a seal on the lever support, but usually just a dab of grease and the old seal is good to go.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

RC Wells, I know exactly what you are talking about. Never thought of that pin having broken. 

I put a used shifter assembly in this tractor over the winter, as the old one was broken off and I was using vice grips as a lever.

I will take it apart and have a look (with a new pin ready to install) on the weekend as soon as I have a few minutes. Oh how I hope it is this simple. Fingers crossed, I will report the results when done.

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I had hoped to report back with good news but, the tractor is out in the field and it rained like heck. 

I am hoping to get at it sometime this week. I will keep you advised.


----------

